# Getting tickets for the parks (Loro, Siam...) in Tenerife/Canary Islands?



## abdibile (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,

We will be staying at the Gran Melia Palacio de Isora in Teneriffe, Canary Islands next week on a RCI exchange.

Anyone knows if they offer tickets for the parks like Loro Parque or Siam Parque for attending a timeshare presentation?

Or any other tipps on how to get tickets cheap?

Other recomendations for Tenerife are of course also welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Jimster (Oct 7, 2009)

*anfi*

Go to the Anfi beach club site.  There is a link to everything you wanted to know about the Canary islands.  There will be more info than you can read between now and your departure.  Try here: http://www.red2000.com/spain/canarias/


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Oct 8, 2009)

abdibile said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Or any other tipps on how to get tickets cheap?
> ...




You will be lucky to get cheap tickets for Loro or Siam parks - they are the newest attactions and so don't need to discount.  you will get good discounts at other parks and attractions though becasue fewer people are going to Tenerife than usual, and those that do go are spending less.  This was true even in August (peak season) this year when we last went.

www.Tenerifesunshine.com is a booking site of trips and attractions and gives a good idea of current discounts avaialble.  We booked a couple of trips with them and found them helpful. You can book either before you arrive in tenerife or once you are there.

Where you are staying will also have trips/attractions avaialabe with discounts, and many shops/booths in town or by the beach also - not much point shopping around though as most offer very similar deals.

Even with no discount it is a good idea to get your tickets in advance so that you can by-pass the (long & slow) queue when you arrive.

If you are driving from the south to Loro Park in the north (for example) be prepared for a long journey - will take about 1.5 hours by car whether you take the motorway (long) or scenic (slow) route.  

If you book tickets for anything with coach transport included be prepared for a very long/slow trip as there will be many many pick-up stops from different hotels.

for other Tenerife websites just google "tenrifie tourism".  i've also found the tripadvisor tenerife forum to be helpful.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 9, 2009)

Think about 2 days in Puerto de la Cruz. Allow as full a day as possible at Loro Park because they schedule various "shows" at different times ... The banana plantation on the edge of Puerto de la Cruz is fun, and the botanical gardens there are worth your time ... walk the historic streets of Puerto de la Cruz and have a meal ... a trip to Mt Teide for sure (be prepared to go from sea level to 11,000 ft in a few hours if you ride the cable car) ... and rent a car so you can drive to villages like Masca and Garachico on your own time. (Do a google search of images for Masca Tenerife and you'll see why.)  The north end of the island is spectacular and very worth exploring.


----------

